# From blonde to brown - FINALLY!



## kristina ftw! (Feb 19, 2009)

So, some of you know that I've been wanting to dye my hair brown for a long time now. Like, we're talking 4 - 5 years here. But since I am naturally blonde, I was scared to - because of the whole "will it look good on me?" issue, but also because of regrowth issues, and the fact that I was aware that going back to blonde would be difficult.
However, after christmas I FINALLY decided to go through with it, and honestly, I'm so happy I did. I feel ten times sexier now than I ever did with blonde hair. I feel like the dark is more "sexy" whereas the blonde is more "cute", and I'm done being cute, I want to be SEXY! Hahaha.
So, without further ado ... 

Here are some pictures of my blonde hair:





















Now, it's not so much that I didn't LIKE my hair, I was just beyond ready for a change. 
So this is the brown:

This is how it was at first:




This pic is really blurry, but - I AM GOING BACK TO THIS!

Then it faded some:





Then I got highlights, just to make the regrowth less noticable:










I'm at the far right, in the grey, haha.

Now, as much as I love the highlights, I loved the all dark more ... So that's what I'm going back to, either once I have the money or over the summer, I haven't really decided yet.
I just feel like the brown hair not only looks better (this might be because of the whole welcome change-thing though), it also allows for more dramatic makup (if I want), I don't have to worry about looking weird with a tan, and - my favorite part - I can have stronger eyebrows! I had my eyebrows dyed when I had the all dark (need to do that again, haha) and it looked so good. I miss it! Ugh. Haha.
Anyway, enough rambling, and sorry about the insane amount of pictures.
WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 19, 2009)

Purteee :]


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Feb 19, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 19, 2009)

Youre totally gorgeous...like a barbie!


----------



## joey444 (Feb 19, 2009)

You're so beautiful!!  I love you both ways and it's awsome when we want a change and it turns out looking great!!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 19, 2009)

Your so adorable! ITA, the brown looks good!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 19, 2009)

you're so hot. i was blonde for a while and i was dying (haha!) to go back to brunette, because like you said...brunette just feels sexier.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 19, 2009)

You're hot! 8D
I love the  brown


----------



## MissResha (Feb 19, 2009)

love it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

I love it both ways.....the Brunette is pretty...But the blonde was like wayyyy HOT too!!


----------



## nunu (Feb 19, 2009)

You are beautiful!!!
love the brown on you.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 19, 2009)

You were such a cute blonde! Now you are a hot brunette!
and whoever colored your hair did a great job!


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 19, 2009)

I love both hair colours on you! I do agree the brunette look is really sexy though, the dark all over is lovely, even in the photo where you say it had faded a little.

Great transformation!


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey girlfriend 
You know what I said on facebook! Your so cute, I think we should swap hair yah? 

Lol miss you! I may be heading to Norway at some point so we will definitly go shopping or something!


----------



## caitlin1593 (Feb 19, 2009)

I just went through the same thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



granted it wasn't NEAR as blonde as your lol
but i LOVE your hair brown
its gorgeous


----------



## aleksis210 (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree with you I like the all dark! You look gorgeous!


----------



## 06290714 (Feb 20, 2009)

I love the blonde! Because it wasn't blonde blonde it was the super hot malibu barbie platnium blonde but the brown is cute too...a little more sophisticated?


----------



## kristina ftw! (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone! As much as I love my blonde hair, the brown is such a nice change, and I haven't regretted it for a minute.
Even now that my NEAR WHITE roots are coming in, so that it looks like I'm balding. Ooops. I'll have it fixed next week though, ahaha.

Kayte: YES YES YES THIS IS A GOOD IDEA. Shopping in Norway isn't anything to scream huzzah about, but YES, YOU SHOULD COME!


----------



## kimmae17 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kristina ftw!* 

 
_Thanks so much everyone! As much as I love my blonde hair, the brown is such a nice change, and I haven't regretted it for a minute.
Even now that my NEAR WHITE roots are coming in, so that it looks like I'm balding. Ooops. I'll have it fixed next week though, ahaha.

Kayte: YES YES YES THIS IS A GOOD IDEA. Shopping in Norway isn't anything to scream huzzah about, but YES, YOU SHOULD COME!_

 

haha i am a natural blonde (not as light as you tho) and i dyed my hair darker, and YES when my roots grow in it looks like i am balding! ahhH!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 17, 2009)

I definitely prefer the brown... I love it!


----------



## kariii (Mar 17, 2009)

loves it !


----------



## Ms_Slick (Mar 17, 2009)

You can pull off either colors flawlessly. I really like the all-over brown with no highlights on you, but youre so hot as a blonde too!


----------



## Lollie (Mar 26, 2009)

You look really nice with brown hair; much softer.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 26, 2009)

You're gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like you in brown better!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 27, 2009)

you made a gorgeous natural blonde (I´m naturally a dark blonde, and always jealous of girls who are naturally as light blonde as you are. It´s just so rare!) but you make an even hotter brunette. 

I went from blonde to dark myself and I feel the same about the change. I always thought I looked too innocent and young as a blonde, and I couldn´t really wear dramatic makeup. Now with the dark hair feel sexier and more grown up. And I can even wear more pink now (with the blonde hair I was always afraid of resembling Barbie!), define my eyebrows more etc

I am actually gonna go lighter soon, for summer. Kinda like your lighter highlights, just a little darker


----------

